# Apparently



## X (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm some kind of troll. http://www.cracked.com/funny-2724-trolls/


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 30, 2009)

And once again, disagreement with someone is classed in with trolling.

-facepalms-


----------



## Hir (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe if people stop fussing over trolls....well.....we'd fuss less about them.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 30, 2009)

Aren't we all a little bit trollish?


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 30, 2009)

X said:


> I'm some kind of troll. http://www.cracked.com/funny-2724-trolls/



You really needed proof?


----------



## Molotov (Oct 31, 2009)

Best post ever made


----------



## Kryn (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone who cries over trolls deserves to be troll'd.


----------



## Aurali (Oct 31, 2009)

Everyone falls under some kind of "troll." Don't worry about it too much.


----------

